# Handsome Herdsires!



## GaGoats2017

I keep seeing everyone post pictures of their bucks. I LOVE Bucks! Even if they are stinky and sometimes a handful haha. I want to see all of yalls beautiful Bucks! 
:buttheads:


----------



## spidy1

Diesel, my sweet puppy dog! He loves the Kid/Niko my little dog!


----------



## Goat_Scout

These are my current two bucks. The first one, Cypress, was a beast when we first brought him home. He would NOT stay in any type of fencing, especially when a doe was in heat - and most of them came into heat the week following his arrival. We had some unplanned breedings is all I can say.  
Now that all of our does are likely bred, he is in with most of them and hasn't jumped a fence since. Once I know for sure that the last doe is bred then we will sell him.

Geoffrey is a 6 month old Nubian buckling. He is a very sweet and gentle little fellow and we will officially use him as a herd sire next fall (he bred a doe or two this season, but then Cypress and another buck we had at the time broke out and got in with them so we don't know who the sire will be ).


----------



## HoosierShadow

My son has a yearling buck that we bought him last summer. We're awaiting his 2nd crop of kids. He showed him over the summer in the county fairs and our state fair and have had a lot of fun with him (we'll see if that changes tomorrow when we separate him from the does!).
I don't have any current pics, he looks wild right now with his crazy winter hair, and we took weight off of him for breeding season/off season. 
Here are some from the summer








1








1








1








1








1








1








1








1


----------



## goat girls

Cassien Anderson from Rouge1






Fernando the Alpine






Chaser the long horned,short eared Lamancha


----------



## goat girls

Spidy1 think I have seen this buck on a post on Craigslist If this wasn't you the buck I saw looks just like yours


----------



## goat girls

Now this is a handsome herdsire
https://clovis.craigslist.org/grd/d/boer-buck/6372575950.html


----------



## HoosierShadow

Samamtha said:


> Now this is a handsome herdsire
> https://clovis.craigslist.org/grd/d/boer-buck/6372575950.html


He's okay, but he sure looks small for a Boer, like he hasn't grown into his horns. He looks to lack bone. At 2yo he leaves a lot to be desired for being a Boer herd sire (JMO). Now, it all goes into what you like and what you want to breed for.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh come on Hoosier show the crazy hair lol the breeder of my buck yoshi wanted a recent picture of him a few months ago and this is what I was forced to show









But this is him more handsome lol









This is my baby boy, who totally has my heart Gizmo








Speckled comet AKA mister








And my new buck Cadillac Jack (we won't mention what he's called but does have jack in it!)


----------



## PippasCubby

Wow, Hoosier! Your son has grown so much since I first started following this forum! He is growing into such a young man. His buck is lovely too ;-)

Jessica, your boys are handsome, and such a nice variety.

This is my boy Hubble at ~17 months before breeding season. I also have my NDGs but they are more "cute and sweet herdsires" than handsome


----------



## goat girls

Rojo






and sons






and another son






Mavriek






Hawk






Edmund okay I'm done


----------



## wifeof1

Benji-This is the sweetest buck I have ever owned. Can't wait to see what he gives me this year.


----------



## spidy1

Samamtha said:


> Spidy1 think I have seen this buck on a post on Craigslist If this wasn't you the buck I saw looks just like yours


no, I got Diesel at 4 months, you may have seen him as the father of one I have for sale


----------



## goat girls

Yes that is what I was refering to I like his 2 kids on Craigslist that I have seen I want your Lamancha Doe


----------



## HoosierShadow

All these handsome boys! I love the variety of bucks on this post too 

Jessica your boys are very handsome, and that first buck definitely doesn't look like a woolly mammoth, he looks really good in that pic!

Pippa your boy is gorgeous!! My son is 16 now and a Junior in high school! He's also the tallest in our family at least 6' if not more! he's probably grown 2-3" since last winter.

This is the most current pic of my son's buck taken a month or so ago when he was still in rut. He looks ridiculous with his crazy winter coat lol
He was about 300lbs. in show condition, but currently in pasture condition (with a little grain) he is 285lbs. 









This was one of his two fullblood sons that we just recently sold. I wanted to breed a doe to him, but didn't separate her from the big buck/herd in time and he bred her. 6 of our 8 does are related to him so we couldn't keep him. He was a solid boy born in early March. Last time I weighed him at the end of Sept he was 150lbs. During the summer he was a very competitive buck in the show ring. Sadly I don't have very good pics of him, but these were random pics from Sept & Oct.































































When he was 5mo he showed in a big class and it came down to him and a major breeder. It took the judge several minutes to decide how to place them! That was thrilling! My son's buck did get 2nd, but still... to have a very good judge compare them in such a way was awesome  My son's buck was also younger and on a basic custom mix feed from our feed store - no fancy show feeds or supplements!


----------



## toth boer goats

All nice.


----------



## Old Post Farm

i don't know what his name is but one of my does is getting bred to him tomorrow.








this is ironwood one of my does is pregnant with his kids.


----------



## Old Post Farm

the tonged and the beautiful beard


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## Old Post Farm

thanks! i have more pictures of the young buck now


----------



## Goatzrule

Wow handsome boys. Ill have to get some pictures of mine up sometime.


----------



## toth boer goats

All great bucks.
Love the hair style too.


----------



## Mossyrock

Here are my handsome boys!

Poet




And Midas, here on lease...quite the dude.


----------



## Old Post Farm

omg mossy rock they are beautiful


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

All these bucks are gorgeous! I'm currently between bucks


----------



## goat girls

Poet is adorble


----------



## Mossyrock

goat girls said:


> Poet is adorble


I love him, he is a sweetie too. Here are some pics from when he was younger (and his buddy Jester who's a wether)


[URL='https://flic.kr/p/WJG3G2']


----------



## goat girls

Oh my gosh he's darling! here is a picture of my nigerian whether Jessie James


----------



## goat girls

He is the white one


----------



## spidy1

like father, like son...


----------



## goat girls

Oh how cute


----------



## spidy1

Dude is as tall as Diesel now! (that pic was taken when he was 3 months)


----------



## goat girls

Wow how tall are they


----------



## epayne

Here's the most recent pictures I have of my two handsome young lads! They're big, hefty boys, around eight months and around 110 pounds at last weight! Can't wait to see kids out of them come spring.

Morty on the left and Rick on the right









Morty









Rick


----------



## spidy1

I'm not exactly sure, they stand at my hip, Diesel is 300lbs Dude is 100lbs, Letty- Dude's full sister, is about 2in taller than their dad and 200lbs, Mama (their mom) is about 1-11/2 in taller than Diesel at 120lbs, so he will be a bit taller, maybe not quit as tall as a big Nubian but taller than his dad and mom.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Very Little Ranch Gadwin Is Crazy Hot at 10 months old






























And of course, Checkered Copper at 9 months old 
































The boys together


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Nice


----------



## toth boer goats

All are nice and cute.


----------



## goat girls

epayne said:


> Here's the most recent pictures I have of my two handsome young lads! They're big, hefty boys, around eight months and around 110 pounds at last weight! Can't wait to see kids out of them come spring.
> 
> Morty on the left and Rick on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rick


Wow there beautiful what are there bloodlines?


----------



## epayne

goat girls said:


> Wow there beautiful what are there bloodlines?


Thank you so much!

Morty's dam's side is mostly line bred on Blissberry R Rockin' Robin and Kastdemur's bucks, including Time in a Bottle, one of my favorite bucks. Sire's side is mostly Kastdemur's with a little Blissberry and Lakeshore. If you wanted to look yourself, his number is N001851534.

Rick is a homebred buck of mine. Dam's dam side is all Lakeshore with a little bit Wingwood. Dam's sire's side is Blissberry, including Rockin' Robin again. Sire's side is Kuhtz's Dream. His sire's dam was this years fourth place two year old at nationals. That side is mostly Kuhtz, with some Kastdemur's again and Pella's Triple C. His number is N001900088


----------



## goat girls

Wow i want them even though I don't raise Nubian's


----------



## HopsNLops

We have three herdsires at the moment. 

*B Redwood Hills Atlas Drakon, *B Begley's-Troubled-Acre Skywlkr and Araby-Farm MFS Alcatraz.


----------



## goatblessings

Really like Morty's width in front! Nice boy! Gotta get mine up, haven't taken any in a while. Love seeing everyone's beautiful boys!


----------



## spidy1

me two!!!! (especially the Boers :cooldude: ) no disrespect to the other breeds


----------



## MadCatX

Goat_Scout said:


> These are my current two bucks. The first one, Cypress, was a beast when we first brought him home. He would NOT stay in any type of fencing, especially when a doe was in heat - and most of them came into heat the week following his arrival. We had some unplanned breedings is all I can say.
> Now that all of our does are likely bred, he is in with most of them and hasn't jumped a fence since. Once I know for sure that the last doe is bred then we will sell him.
> 
> Geoffrey is a 6 month old Nubian buckling. He is a very sweet and gentle little fellow and we will officially use him as a herd sire next fall (he bred a doe or two this season, but then Cypress and another buck we had at the time broke out and got in with them so we don't know who the sire will be ).


Those are some tall goats - I nice though - My Buckling is the same way he's a handful but a good goat overall.


----------



## MadCatX

Old Post Farm said:


> View attachment 125063
> i don't know what his name is but one of my does is getting bred to him tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 125064
> this is ironwood one of my does is pregnant with his kids.


LOL - That fur is awesome and his beard.


----------



## toth boer goats

"All" nice.


----------



## spidy1

Derick at 1 year...about 2in taller than Diesel, at least 1 taller than Mama, he is a BIG sweet baby! (first pic is looking down on him, and I'm closer to the camera, so it's deceiving)


----------



## MadCatX

Man hes a beast - solid Goat right there - I see you tipped his horns. How bad was it? Clyde is getting to be a pita.


----------



## spidy1

I tipped them because the ends where week like this mom's, NOT because he was mean, he is NOT mean by any means. not to me, Hubby, or any other goats here!


----------



## MadCatX

Thats awesome - Clyde is young buckling so I think its more or less him being a playful buck.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I love seeing all of the boys! They are so handsome! I finally got a few decent pictures of my son's buck this past week, he actually posed for me lol!





































His hair makes me laugh, it stands straight up on his back lol!


----------



## MadCatX

Thick like a brick


----------



## toth boer goats

Wowza, massive muscle, very nice.


----------



## Calfee Farms

These are our 2 current 100% Spanish herdsires. The top pic is "Calfee Farms Singing The Blues". His bloodline, Devil's River Spanish, is the rarest of all the bloodlines. His "blue roan" color is the 2nd most rare color of all Spanish goats. The big pic is our senior herdsire "Calfee Farms Lucky Strike" and he is a Koy Ranch Spanish herdsire from down in Eldorado, TX. Both guys have produced excellent kids for us. We just love our big stinky boys and do not know where we would be without them.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I got a few new pics of our big guy yesterday. He's totally my son's buck, but I adore this big brat. He can be a real pain in the butt at times, but he has a soft side too. The other day I had cleaned out his area in the barn, and used the metal leaf rake - brushing him with it. OMGoodness he loved it much more than the comb! He expected the same yesterday when I was fluffing his bedding lol. 
He turns 2 in a little over a week. I'm hoping we can finally wash him and clip him this week while my son is on spring break. Might try to take him to a show later this month.



















My favorite expression!


----------



## toth boer goats

Very nice.

LOL, he is a character.


----------



## HoosierShadow

toth boer goats said:


> Very nice.
> 
> LOL, he is a character.


Thanks Pam! We adore him, and he fits in so well with us. We love his kids. 
He loves my son, it's so funny, he tries to give my son a hard time, but you can tell how much he really does love him. 
A couple of weeks ago we had my son get him out on the prong collar to walk him, see how he'd do and how the collar fit. I held him so my son could do something, and he tried to spray me (ugh, brat!), my husband told me to move him forward (that's what they do with horses who like to... let it all hang out lol!!!). Well he didn't want to move forward. So my husband grabbed him, and tried to make him walk in a big circle around the backyard. He balked, took slow big steps, tossed his head and protested. Finally my son comes over, grabs the collar, and he notices it's my son, and is like... 'Ok, where we going? we can go anywhere, but I'm not ready to go back to my pen yet!' lol.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Nice


----------

